# If anyone has a Mike's Car Wash (Indiana, Ohio)



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

and would like to help support my children to raise money for Lego Robotics for the co-op we are in, I would REALLY appreciate it. They earn 50% of the profit. Or if you have family in any of those states, please share. It doesn't cost any more to go.
Thanks,
Kristine

https://store.mikescarwash.com/WildcatCreekHomeEducatorsCooperative


----------

